# Material Basico De Telecomunicaciones



## Weiland (Sep 26, 2008)

Buenas tardes

dando molestias por aqui me encantaria que me pudieran ayudar con información de los temas y conceptos basicos que debe conocer un ing. en telecomunicaciones

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 26, 2008)

y bueno, no entiendo bien la pregunta, 

 Pero para mi, cualquier ingeniero y mas orientado a la rama de la electronica y electricidad, tienen que tener un dominio y una simpatia por la matematica y la fisica muy grande. 

  Tambien tiene que desembolverce en el mundo de la informática, como cosa de todos los dias ( tenes que saber, desde como dar mantenimiento a tu pc y red (nunca llamaras a un tecnico), manejar totalmente los productos comunes de microsoft, y estar al tanto de lo que pasa en internet, desde los ultimos programas, hasta las noticias de ultima tecnologia.

  Con respecto a la formacion tecnica, obviamente mejor si sos tecnico, pero sino, al menos te tiene que apasionar, los montajes, las manualidades electronicas, desde tratar de hacer una placa, que prenda y apague un led, hasta toquetear un poco el tema de los pic, etc.

  Ahora esta carrera es segun lo veo yo una mescla  Ing. Electronica e Ing. en sistemas.

Esto que te digo es en mi opinion, lo mejor.

Claro esta que tambien podes ser Perito mercantil, y estudiar, hacer lo basico y obligatorio en cuanto a practicas, y resibirte de ing. 

Pero no te imaginas lo aburrido, que se puede poner estos temas si no tenes interes real en la electronica.

Ahora si lo que queres son las materias del plan de estudio, y bue fijese en cada facultad. Saludos


----------



## Weiland (Sep 27, 2008)

hehe yo estoy acabando ya mi carrera de ing. electronica voy en el ultimo semestre pero solo lleve una sola materia de telecomunicaciones la cual se llama introduccion a las telecomuncaciones y mi maestro no fue muy atento en ella por lo mismo que namas una sola materia de telecomunicaciones se ve en toda la ingenieria ....

pero yo me quiero desemvolver en esa are de telecomunicaciones y quisiera si algun ing. en telecomunicaciones o estudiante de telecomunicaciones me pudiera orientar en como va estructurada esa area para poder empezar casi de cero en ese modulo de especialidad...

ya que el otro año pienso hacer una maestria en telecomunicaciones


----------



## s.brito (Sep 29, 2008)

Para empezar las telecomunicaciones se fundamentan en la teoria electromagnetica, supongo que en la carrera llevaste alguna materia con ese nombre.

Bien, pues despues de saber de electromagnetismo, fisica del estado solido, muchas matematicas y algo de electronica analogica. Puedes empezar por investigar sobre lineas de transmision y guias de onda.

Platicame como te va en la investigacion, y dependiendo te puedes pasar a otras cosas mas complejas como Modulacion y demodulacion de señales ( AM y FM), y tal vez un poco de antenas.... y me cuentas para que te siga diciendo

Saludos


----------



## psvega (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola , soy estudiante de la carrera de ing. en telecomunicaciones y pienso que nuestra carrera es una de las mas integradoras, debemos tener conocimientos de fisica y matematicas como han dicho las demas personas pero ademas debemos tener nociones elementales de quimica pues recuerda que una de nuestras especialidades es la electronica y el principio de funcionamiento se fundamenta en los materiales semiconductores ademas debemos tener conocimientos de teorias electromagneticas , nosotros recibimos una asignatura que se llama fundamentos de les comunicaciones donde estudiamos todo lo referente al fundamento teorico de los sistemas de telecomunicaciones , existen otras areas como redes, telematica, antenas,telefonia entre otras.Si necesitas algo ya sabes hazlo saber


----------

